# Boston loving life at the beach



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

We have just gotten back from the most wonderful week at the beach at Camber Sands with Boston and I thought I'd share some of the photos.

We went for gorgeous off-lead walks at sunrise and sunset every day. Boston was in doggy heaven! We had an absolutely lovely time and we will most definitely be back.

Hopefully he loved the beach so much he will forgive me what I am about to do to the poor little pumpkin (he's booked in tomorrow for the big snip). Fingers crossed it all goes well.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww the pictures are beautiful! I love the 4th and 9th ones! You should get them printed and frames


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Great pictures and what a lovely dog Boston is!

Ian


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful photos! Love the one of Boston with a sandy beard!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW! gorgeous photos!!! They deserve to be framed! just beautiful!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I thought that I had already commented on these photos, but I guess I didn't! They are gorgeous shots, and I agree with Amanda that they should be framed! I am so jealous of those of you who get to take their 'poos to the beach - they seem to have so much fun!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, what beautiful photos! I used to go to Camber Sands as a kid


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Beautiful photos!! Good luck tomorrow Boston xx


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

What amazing photos! I'd frame them all. Boston is super handsome 

Meg and Benji x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful photos!

How is the wee one today after the snip?


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Turi! Sorry I haven't replied yet...been offline pretty much all last week.

Boston's surgery went extremely well, no complications at all. He got the all clear from the vet yesterday and has now got the cone off (THANK GOD!). It was more being stuck in the house so much that was driving both of us mad but that's all over now. He is back to normal 100% and I am hugely relieved. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What lovely photos and what a gorgeous boy Boston is. Glad all went well with the op.


----------

